# Geschwindigkeitsschwankungen, DSL



## GEChun (1. April 2016)

Ich bin seid fast 3 Jahren bei 1&1 Kunde und beziehe mein DSL über eine 16.000 Leitung.
Leider gibt es hier in der Gegend auch keine Alternativen, da die Wohnung in einer Ländlichen Gegend liegt, ist die Leitung sogar nicht direkt von 1&1 sondern von der Telekom für 1&1 gemietet bzw. genutzt...
Das Angebot ist aber trotzdem via. 1&1 deutlich attraktiver als von der Telekom.

Mein Problem: 
Die ersten 2,5 Jahre hatte ich immer konstant eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 17 Mbps Download und 2,4 Mbps Upload.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt seid zwei Monaten Probleme mit meiner Leitung... Verbindungsabbrüche, reduzierte Geschwindigkeiten...

1&1 wurde nun schon 2x kontaktiert. Beim ersten mal wurde mir ein Telekom-Techniker geschickt, dieser hat die Telefonbüchse bei mir ausgetauscht.
Es brachte für kurze Zeit ca. 2 Tage in der Tat eine Verbesserung, bis sich jetzt aber eine konstante Geschwindigkeit von 11,5Mbps Download und 0,8 Mbps Upload eingependelt hat...

Das Zweite mal war gerade eben, der Herr hat daraufhin die ganzen Verkabelungen samt Schaltkasten an der Kreuzung erneuert bzw neu gesteckt und gemessen...
Er konnte das ganze zwar etwas verbessern allerdings sind 12 Mbps und 0,8Mbps nicht das was ich über 2 Jahre konstant genutzt hatte...
Der Telekom-Techniker sagte mir darauf hin: "Ich habe die Leitung geprüft, die Leitung ist ok, sie kriegen 12Mbps mehr nicht, aber das reicht!" 
Habe ihm noch mal klar und deutlich gesagt, dass es mir nicht reicht und ich immer mehr hatte... aber das schien ihn nicht zu interessieren...

Ich frag Euch daher um Rat, vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen wie ich darauf reagieren kann, sollte?
Vielleicht kennt sich ja auch einer von Euch aus und kann mir sagen woran so etwas liegen könnte?


----------



## Mayday1980 (1. April 2016)

Das gleich Problem hatte ich auch. Das ende vom Lied war das die mich auf einer 2.000 Leitung fixiert haben da die Stabil lief.
Bauen die bei dir gerade aus?
Ich hab jetzt vdsl 50 und bekomme meist 52000-54000


----------



## FTTH (1. April 2016)

> Das ende vom Lied war das die mich auf einer 2.000 Leitung fixiert haben da die Stabil lief.


Das wird ihm bei dem Vorleister Telekom nicht passieren.

@GEChun Mach mal Screenshots von den DSL-Informationen in der FRITZ!Box.


----------



## GEChun (1. April 2016)

Nein, bei mir wird nicht gebaut 


Ich hab hier mal 2 gemacht, hoffe das du die gemeint hast!


----------



## Tonas (1. April 2016)

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich in der Firma mal. Wir hatten eine 3mbit Leitung fürs WLAN, die auch 1 Jahr lang lief. Plötzlich gab es nur noch Abbrüche. Wir hatten 3x einen Techniker da, war alles i.O.
Am Ende hatten wir eine stabile 1mbit Leitung. Wir haben unser Sonderkündigungsrecht genutzt.
Ursache war laut 1&1 ein Umbau im Verteilerkasten. Dort hat ein örtlicher Anbieter Glasfaser reingelegt. Ich Zweifel allerdings daran.

Das Problem ist, dass die Verträge "bis zu" gestaltet sind. Niemand garantiert dir die 16mbit. Vermutlich kannst du nicht viel machen...


----------



## GEChun (1. April 2016)

Kündigen und Umziehen! 

Ne, klar das es "bis zu" ist...

Will es nur gerne darauf ankommen lasse, kann das sogar per Messungen darlegen, dass ich 2 Jahre konstant die 16.000ner Leitung voll ausreizen konnte.
Hab das alles dokumentiert, da ich den Anbietern alle nicht über den Weg traue!

Es scheitert bisweilen ja sogar daran, das sie nicht einmal begründen können warum weniger kommt...
Hab auch das Gefühl das die Schuld nicht bei 1&1 liegt, sondern ehr bei der Telekom...


----------



## Tonas (1. April 2016)

Die Schuldfrage kann man schwer beantworten. Ich kenn mich mit den rechtlichen Fragen nicht so aus, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es einen Einfluss auf die Provider hat, dass du vorher volle 16mbit hattest.


----------



## FTTH (2. April 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Nein, bei mir wird nicht gebaut
> 
> 
> Ich hab hier mal 2 gemacht, hoffe das du die gemeint hast!


Du hast doch geschrieben, dass der Anschluss mit 12/0,8 Mbit/s läuft. 
Auf den Screenshots ist zu sehen, dass mit 15334 Kbit/s Downstream und 2221 Kbit/s Upstream synchronisiert wurde. Nutzen können solltest du etwa 13100 Kbit/s Downstream und 1000 Kbit/s Upstream. Mach mal einen Screenshot vom Spektrum und teste die Geschwindigkeit mit einem Netzwerkkabel auf speedtest.net. Die FRITZ!Box 7390 hat ein sehr schlechtes Modem, wenn du von 1&1 eine FRITZ!Box 7412, FRITZ!Box 7362 oder 7490 bekommen kannst, solltest du sie nehmen. Damit wirst du mindestens 16 Mbit/s erreichen können.

Übrigens: Internet Explorer 8 ist sehr alt und langsam.


----------



## GEChun (2. April 2016)

Der Internet Explorer wurde nur zum Datenschutz genommen 

Die Fritzbox ist auch die ganze Zeit die selbe.


Ich führe die Tests meistens immer mit Ookla aus, aber genau hier ist die Differenz zu sehen.
Ookla hat früher immer 16-17Mbps angezeigt, der Upload @ 2,4


----------



## FTTH (2. April 2016)

17 Mbit/s kann nicht sein. Das war wohl ein Messfehler. Dass der Upstream jetzt geringer ist, liegt daran, dass dich 1&1 wohl früher nicht gedrosselt hat. In den Tarifen ist nur 1 Mbit/s Upstream vorgesehen, mit Telekom-Annex J sind aber bis zu 2,4 Mbit/s möglich. Dafür gab es auch mal eine Upstream-Option, die auch bei 1&1 2,4 Mbit/s ermöglicht hat.

Was du tun kannst um sofort, ohne neue FRITZ!Box, mehr zu bekommen, ist über Telnet einige Einstellungen an der FRITZ!Box zu ändern.

Wenn du Telnet-Zugang zur FRITZ!Box hast, dann erteile die Befehle

*ctlmgr_ctl w sar settings/DownstreamMarginOffset -3*

und 

*ctlmgr_ctl w sar settings/UpstreamPcbOffset 3*


Mach danach noch mal Screenshots von der FRITZ!Box.


----------



## BreakinB (2. April 2016)

Die Leitung ist ja nicht "defekt", sondern ist in Sachen Dämpfung und Signal-Rauschabstand leicht unter der Grenze für voll nutzbares ADSL 16k. In deinem Fall eben die besagten 13 MBit/s.
(Immerhin: Für diese adaptive Schaltung hat die Community lange gekämpft, um nicht gleich auf das nächst niedrigere Produkt zurückzufallen)

Viele ADSL2+-Leitungen synchronisieren heute nicht mehr so hoch wie bei Einführung. Auch deine Nachbarn bestellen sich einen DSL-Anschluss, die Leitung bleibt dieselbe, u.a. deshalb wird dein Verhältnis Signal zu Rauschen schlechter. Teilweise hilft hier ein Providerwechsel, aber da bei dir scheinbar alle (sicher?) dasselbe Telekom-Produkt resellen, fällt das auch flach. 

Daher ist das


> Habe ihm noch mal klar und deutlich gesagt, dass es mir nicht reicht und ich immer mehr hatte...


verständlich, aber die Situation wird providerseitig so bleiben. 



> Ich frag Euch daher um Rat, vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen wie ich darauf reagieren kann, sollte?



LTE, Kabel etc. fallen sicher aus? Dann kannst du nur Hardware-seitig etwas gegenhalten & die Situation akzeptieren, bis es in Deutschland mal zu einem echten Breitbandausbau auf dem Land kommt.

Der Befehl von @ FTTH ist schon mal ein Versuch für einen hoheren Sync, aber letztlich verschiebst du nur die Abwägung "Stabilität vs. Bandbreite" weiter in den Bereich "Bandbreite". Da du schon von Verbindungsabbrüchen schreibst, könnte (!) sich das verschlimmern. Einfach mal testen.

Eine FB 7412 bekommst du bei ebay schon <50 €. Das Teil ist unpopulär wegen der Aufschrift "VDSL" (kann aber auch ADSL) und dem 1&1-Branding. Damit hast du schonmal ein besseres Modem.
Oder einfach mal (regulär) kündigen und bei der Hotline eine bessere Fritzbox raushandeln.

Inhouse: Du betreibst nicht noch einen alten Splitter der Telekom? Das Kabel von Telefondose zur Fritzbox ist so kurz wie möglich?


----------



## GEChun (2. April 2016)

Ich müsste jetzt erst mal wissen was Telnet ist, google schon die ganze Zeit aber hab das noch nie benutzt, weis noch nicht ein mal ob ich es ändern kann. xD

Ja der Ausbau ist übelst miserabel... Kabel wirklich nur im Dorf-Kern, ansonsten per Telefon und das gehört dann wieder alles zu der Telekom...,
bin froh wenn ich eine neue Arbeitsstelle hab und wieder in die Zivilisation ziehen kann! 

LTE wurde hier vor 2 Jahren von der Telekom und Vodafone ausgebaut, 3G gibt es allerdings nur von der Telekom.

Das Problem ist doch, wenn ich einen LTE Vertrag dazu nehme ensteht doch ein Volumen... selbst wenn ich die Luxus Variante von 30GB kriege, hab ich die in maximal 3 Std. weg und bin dann wieder auf die DSL Leitung angewiesen...
Daher gehe ich immer einen Bogen um LTE Verträge, die Download Volumen sind ja der größte mist... 

Die Fritzsbox 7390 ist doch auch für VDSL ausgelegt, verstehe daher das Problem nicht so ganz, kann ich die nicht noch modifizieren?
Wo wir wieder beim Thema Telnet!? wären..


----------



## FTTH (2. April 2016)

Du hast kein VDSL2 sondern ADSL2+, du brauchst also kein VDSL2-fähiges Modem, schaden kann es aber auch nicht. Die FRITZ!Box 7390 ist aber für ihr sehr schlechtes Modem bekannt.
Um die Einstellungen vorzunehmen:
1. Wähle auf deinem Festnetz-Telefon 

*#96*7** 

 Das funktioniert nur mit FRITZ!OS-Versionen vor 6.30.

2. Öffne die Windows-Eingabeaufforderung mit cmd.  

3. Gib 

*telnet 192.168.178.1*

ein und bestätige.

Nun hast du Zugang zur FRITZ!Box und musst nur die Befehle eingeben und bestätigen.


----------



## GEChun (2. April 2016)

Geht das auch mit Handy? 
Benutze das eigentlich als "Festnetz-Telefon" xD


----------



## FTTH (2. April 2016)

Telefonierst du damit über deine FRITZ!Box?


----------



## GEChun (2. April 2016)

Jap, wenn ich in der Wohnung bin schon


----------



## FTTH (2. April 2016)

Dann könntest du es mal ausprobieren.
Alternativ:

Anleitung von wehavemorefun.de



> Vorbereitung:
> Telefonie -> Telefonbuch einen Eintrag mit der Nummer #96*7* für das Einschalten erstellen[...]
> Telefonie -> Telefonbuch -> Wählhilfe -> Wählhilfe verwenden anhaken -> Drop down Telefon auswählen -> übernehmen.
> Telnet Einschlalten:
> Telefonie -> Telefonbuch -> #96*7* anklicken. Fenster mit Ja Bestätigen. Telnet sollte jetzt eingeschaltet sein.



Starten von telnetd - Fritz!Box


----------



## FTTH (2. April 2016)

Funktioniert es?


----------



## GEChun (2. April 2016)

Sobald ich wieder beim Router bin werde ich es sofort austesten!


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. April 2016)

Wurde Telnet nicht mit den neueren FWs entfernt?


----------



## FTTH (2. April 2016)

Nein, der Zugang wurde nur erschwert. Das betrifft aber nur die Versionen 6.30 und höher. Wenn es nicht klappt, wissen wir woran es liegt.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. April 2016)

Der Telnet-Zugang über die Kommandozeile muss erst in den Windows Funktionen aktiviert werden. 
Findet man in der Systemsteuerung an der Stelle, wo man auch Programme deinstalliert ("Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren").


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2016)

Ich liege momentan wegen dem gleiche Umstand auch im Clinch mit den einsern. Habe jetzt seit 2010 die 16Mbit Leitung. Anfangs volles Rohr, nach ca drei Jahren  plötzlich nur noch 11 Mbit. Nach etlichen mails und telefonaten die fixierung auf 14,8 Mbit. Die waren konstant und ich zufrieden, bis jetzt.
Vor wenigen Wochen fiel mir auf dass was nicht stimmt. Zeitweise downstreams von 1 Mbit !!! in der Box zum Einwahlzeitpunkt (Zwangstrennung) immer die schöne Zahl 14,8. Das End vom Lied, jetzt habe ich 12,6 Mbit und die nichtmal konstant. Die Schwankungen musste ich denen sogar noch beweisen, die schickten mir ein Formular mit einem Testdownload den ich mehrmals starten musste dann ein Screenshot des Downloadmanagers per mail an den Support zur "Analyse".
Da kannste nich mehr.
Die pressen immer mehr Kunden in die alten Kupferdrähte der T-Com, und jonglieren mit der Bandbreite, so dass es für jeden einzelnen immer enger wird, anders kann es nicht sein.
Mein Hausanschluss, von der T-Com gehört inzwischen Vodafone wie ich so nebenbei erfuhr. die wollen ja jetzt auch was verdienen und deren Kunden kommen jetzt noch dazu. Da gehöre ich wohl zu den Altlasten.

Ich würde ja schon zu den Kabelaffen wechseln, deren Support ist zum Vergleich noch unterirdischer, wenn da mal was nicht geht, OMG.
TV hab ich ja schon von denen, da hab ich schon so einiges erlebt ... mein lieber Schwan.

Gewinn maximieren, Kosten reduzieren bei den Unternehmen, das ist das Hauptproblem das den Endverbraucher trifft, bei ALLEN Anbietern.


----------



## BreakinB (3. April 2016)

@T-Drive:



T-Drive schrieb:


> Mein Hausanschluss, von der T-Com gehört inzwischen Vodafone wie ich so nebenbei erfuhr. .


Sicher? Das sollte eher den Kabelanschluss betreffen, wenn Du im Gebiet von Kabel Deutschland wohnst (wurde von VF übernommen). Warum sollten die häuserweise ein Stück "letzte Meile" von der Telekom kaufen?

Habe selbst mal in so einem Gebiet gewohnt (innerstädtisch, kein VDSL, ADSL2+ lies immer weiter nach von 16 auf 4 Mbit/s) und bin irgendwann zu Kabel gewechselt. Support-Bedenken hin oder her, die Bandbreiten sind einfach besser & für eventuelle Probleme habe ich einen LIDL Connect Stick hier liegen. Würde es mir überlegen 

@ TE: Ist eigentlich schon raus, ob deine Box noch problemlos über Telnet konfiguriert werden kann? Über Update -> Installierte Firmware-Version kannst du das einsehen (wenn < 113.06.30 geht es auf dem einfachen Weg).
Wäre interessant, ob manuell verschobene Sync-Grenzen hier helfen.


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2016)

BreakinB schrieb:


> @T-Drive:
> Sicher? Das sollte eher den Kabelanschluss betreffen, wenn Du im Gebiet von Kabel Deutschland wohnst (wurde von VF übernommen). Warum sollten die häuserweise ein Stück "letzte Meile" von der Telekom kaufen?



So hats mir der Freundliche einser jedenfalls erklärt. Deshal bräuchten sie auch Beweise (Screenshot Downloadmanager) um beim neuen Besitzer eine Leitungsprüfung anzuschubsen. Jetzt ginge es zwar schneller als bei der T-Com aber es sind berechtigte Gründe vorzulegen damit die Herren tätig werden, so seine Ausführungen.

Kabelanschluss bei mir ist Unity Media, früher Kabel-BW, inzwischen auch an Ami´s verhökert. 

Meine Fresse ....


----------



## FTTH (3. April 2016)

Dann hatte die Person von 1&1 keine Ahnung oder gelogen.
Vodafone hat, wie schon geschrieben wurde, nur im ehemaligen Kabel Deutschland-Gebiet eigene Zugangsnetze.
Was allerdings sein kann, ist dass du im Hauptverteiler an einen Vodafone-DSLAM angeschlossen bist.


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2016)

FTTH schrieb:


> Dann hatte die Person von 1&1 keine Ahnung oder gelogen.



Beides kann ich (und will ich) nicht ausschließen


----------



## mrfloppy (4. April 2016)

Mal im Ernst Leute , geht zu einem Anbieter der eigene Technik besitzt und nicht zu solch Drittanbieter wie 1&1. es wird sich immerwieder beschwert und am Schluss kommen solch waghalsige Vermutungen mit der ach so bösen Telekom usw. Leute geht zu Anbietern die selber Technik besitzen und ausbauen. Da habt ihr direkte Ansprechpartner und nicht solch luschen wie bei 1&1. aber Hey "Geiz ist geil" oder doch nicht so ?


----------



## Krolgosh (4. April 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst Leute , geht zu einem Anbieter der eigene Technik besitzt und nicht zu solch Drittanbieter wie 1&1. es wird sich immerwieder beschwert und am Schluss kommen solch waghalsige Vermutungen mit der ach so bösen Telekom usw. Leute geht zu Anbietern die selber Technik besitzen und ausbauen. Da habt ihr direkte Ansprechpartner und nicht solch luschen wie bei 1&1. aber Hey "Geiz ist geil" oder doch nicht so ?



Das Problem haste doch trotzdem mit Teils unterirdischem Service.  Kann natürlich teilweise ein wenig schneller gehen.. aber einen großen Unterschied macht das nicht. 

Als Kabel Deutschland Kunde, äh nun ja Vodafone, kann man da auch ein Lied davon singen.


----------



## T-Drive (4. April 2016)

Soso, was meint denn der Herr wer wohl die beste Technik hat und diese auch ausbaut ?  Telekom ? Die Luschen sitzen verbreitet in allen Callcentern, bedingt durch die "hervorragende" Entlohnung. Ich war jetzt 11 Jahre mit den einsern zufrieden, bis auf 2,3 kleine Störungen und eben diese Verringerung der Bandbreite.
Ich werde wohl zu Kabel wechseln, da ist es aberkeineswegs anders. Der Vertragsgeber wartet/repariert seine Leitungen nicht selber, das ist wieder eine andere Gesellschaft. Für die Anschlüsse ebenfalls ein weiterer Sub.  Die Callcenter, für Support und Störungsannahme ist auch wieder eine andere Gesellschaft. Kabel hat nur den Vorteil der (stabilen) Bandbreite. Mit dem Rest der Angelegenheit kommst du vom Regen in die Traufe.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. April 2016)

Wo hast denn den Mist her ??? Congstar ist eine Telekom Tochter aber 1&1 nicht. 1&1 ist ein eigenständiges Unternehmen ohne Telekom , Vodafone oder sonst wem im Rücken !


----------



## T-Drive (4. April 2016)

Du mussts ja wissen  2005 verkaufte sie noch T-Com Leitungen, nach Gründung der United Internet ist sie wohl Eigenständig und mietet jetzt ihre Leitungen bei Vodafone.

Meine Frage nach der tollen Technik hast du noch nicht beantwortet, wohin soll ich denn jetzt wechseln ?


----------



## mrfloppy (4. April 2016)

1&1 bestes Netz und die Werbung dazu und dann die Reaktion der Telekom dazu . Natürlich normal wenn 1&1 ein Tochterunternehmen ist. [emoji3]
Öhm ja , ich scheine es ja zu wissen im Gegensatz zu dir oder kannst es belegen ? Außer einer kurzen Kooperation um das Jahr 1992in Sachen online Dienste gibt es nichts was diese Unternehmen gleich haben . Wer steht denn als Gründer Ralph dommermuth.


----------



## T-Drive (4. April 2016)

Ich hab noch keinen Bagger gesehn der für das 1&1 Netz gräben zieht.  WERBUNG ?? was ist das ? wer glaubt den Mist ?


----------



## iGameKudan (4. April 2016)

Kabel und stabile Bandbreite? 

Die DSLAMs von DSL-Zugängen sind mittlerweile größtenteils per Glasfaser angebunden, da knickt zu Stoßzeiten kaum was ein. 

Bei Kabelanschlüssen hängt man mit x Leuten an einer Anschlussleitung. Bis zur Kabelkopfstelle ist Kabel shared... Da die Kabelanbieter gerne dazu neigen die Segmente zu überbuchen (schließlich will die Leitung trotz Billigtarifen finanziert werden...) knicken Abends die Übertragungsraten tendenziell stärker ein als bei DSL. Ein Überbuchen bei DSL ist kaum möglich (es sei denn, der DSLAM ist mit einer zu geringen Bandbreite an die Vermittlungsstelle angebunden), denn wenn keine Ports mehr frei sind... 

Seit Monaten bleiben bei mir ab 17 Uhr von den 100.000 die ich gebucht habe teilweise nicht mal mehr 5 MBit/s übrig - Pings bis über 400ms und Paketverlust inklusive...

Kabel ist nur solange toll, wie du Teil eines kleinen Kundenkreises bist...


----------



## T-Drive (4. April 2016)

Dann kann ich ja bei diesem Verein bleiben, von 12 auf 1 Mbit ist ja kein soooo großer Sprung wie bei dir


----------



## mrfloppy (4. April 2016)

??? Wovon reden wir hier? Habe ich irgendwo was anderes behauptet ? Ne wirst auch nie sehen weil 1&1 nichts für den Ausbau macht . 1&1 lässt alle anderen machen und kauft sich dann für ein appel und ein Ei ein. Daher auch die Tarife . Natürlich für alle Anbieter die wirklich Geld in die Hand nehmen und ausbauen das Ding wo dreimal drüber gerechnet wird ob ausgebaut wird mit der Gefahr das die den 1&1 Verein reinlassen müssen für nichts oder der Ausbau dann sein gelassen wird.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. April 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja bei diesem Verein bleiben, von 12 auf 1 Mbit ist ja kein soooo großer Sprung wie bei dir



Kommt halt stark auf deinen Standort an. Da hat iGameKudan absolut recht damit. Ich wohn in einem kleineren Dorf, da war Kabel mal die einzige Alternative, war aber Glücklicherweise bei mir immer Stabil. Die letzten 6 Jahre eine 32Mbit Leitung, und nur weil ich eben die Erfahrung gemacht habe das diese Stabil war, hab ich letzte Woche auf eine 100Mbit Leitung gewechselt.. und auch diese läuft Stabil. (Auch Abend, und am Wochenende)
Kann damit zusammennhängen das die Telekom die letzten Jahre ihr Netz hier gut ausgebaut hat, und die Kabelkunden nun überschaubar sind.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. April 2016)

1&1 mietet bei Telekom, Vodafone, netcologne usw. Einzige was zu 95% Telekom ist ist die Leitung zum Kunden . Also wie kommst darauf das 1&1 eine Telekom Tochter ist ? Weil ein Telekom Techniker zum schalten kommt und bei Störungen ? Wäre blodsinn, hat damit ja nichts zutun


----------



## T-Drive (4. April 2016)

OK. Ich kanns nicht belegen wer Anteile besitzt oder besaß von dieser AG. Ich habs im Post editiert.

Aber ein Wechsel zu T-Com oder Vodafone als Leitungseigner wär ja wohl Schwachsinn. In meiner Situation.
 Umsonst wird die Miete der uralten Kupferdrähte nicht sein.


----------



## Schallrich (4. April 2016)

1&1 Da kenn ich einen der hat voll ins Klo gegriffen.
Ich (ein Dorfbewohner) bekam DLS sehr spät (vor 4-5 Jahren).
Erst 16k dann 16k digi mit Port am Schaltkasten (Diese sind wohl auch beschränkt?) und dann 50k digi.
Das alles bei der Telekom. Bis jetzt keine Probleme mit denen gehabt.
Nun hab ich da einen Kumpel wohnhaft in gleicher Siedlung.
Sein DSL verlauf war gleich bis er nach 2 Jahren auf 1&1 umgestiegen ist.
Bis vor kurzem tuckerte er auch mit 50K (auch mit 1&!) rum, bis er einen Brief bekam.
In diesem Stand das er nunmehr nur noch mit 16K surfen kann.  Das ist schon krass.
Weil ich tuckere weiterhin unbekümmert mit 50K durch Netz.


----------



## FTTH (4. April 2016)

> Soso, was meint denn der Herr wer wohl die beste Technik hat und diese auch ausbaut ? Telekom ?


Die Telekom baut ihr Festnetz seit 2013 doch ganz ordentlich aus.

Erstmal: United Internet hat durch den Kauf von Versatel, 2014, inzwischen ein eigenes Netz.



> 2005 verkaufte sie noch T-Com Leitungen, nach Gründung der United Internet ist sie wohl Eigenständig und mietet jetzt ihre Leitungen bei Vodafone.



1&1 hat noch nie der Deutschen Telekom gehört, 1&1 nutzt die Vorleister Telefonica, Plusnet (QSC), Telekom und Vodafone und plant auch sein inzwischen eigenes Versatel-DSL-Netz zu nutzen. Außerdem bietet 1&1 im eigenen Netz Glasfaseranschlüsse an. Von NetCologne nutzt 1&1 keine Vorleistungen.

1&1 kann natürlich nicht das beste Mobilfunknetz haben, sie haben ja gar keins. Im Festnetz könnte das anders sein, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. April 2016)

1&1 mietet über qsc und diese bei netcologne und somit ist es das gleiche


----------



## Tonas (4. April 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> 1&1 mietet über qsc und diese bei netcologne und somit ist es das gleiche



Aber alle bieten andere Bandbreiten oO
Bei uns in der Firma haben wir eine synchrone 3,5mbit Leitung von QSC, 1&1 konnte nicht mehr als 1,2 MBit stabil zum Laufen bekommen. Netcologne liefert jetzt eine 40mbit Leitung.


----------



## FTTH (4. April 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> 1&1 mietet über qsc und diese bei netcologne und somit ist es das gleiche


Wurden diese Anschlüsse wirklich schon geschaltet oder beziehst du dich nur hierauf?
NetCologne offnet Glasfasernetz fur QSC
Ich habe bei 1&1 auch nichts entsprechendes gefunden.
Soweit ich weiß, nutzen nur Telekom und Congstar das Netz von NetCologne.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. April 2016)

Ja soweit du weißt . Fakt ist das 1&1 bei QSC anmietet und da QSC bei netcologne anmietet mieten die teilweise für 1&1 bei netcologne an.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. April 2016)

Sry für doppelpost aber tapatalk spinnt grad ein wenig rum. 
Soweit ich weiß sind diese im fttb Netz bereits geschaltet , so wurde es mir von einem ehemaligen Kollegen zugetragen der dort arbeitet .


Ok , tapatalk hat den Fehler ausgebügelt und es kann wieder bearbeitet werden [emoji846]


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2016)

Scheint über die App nicht machbar zu sein, oder Telnet wurde entfernt :-/


----------



## FTTH (8. April 2016)

Telefonierst du wirklich über die FRITZ!Box? Wenn du einfach über WLAN im Internet bist, nämlich nicht. Mach mal einen Speedtest auf Zack – der Speedtest fur Ihre Breitbandverbindung | AVM Deutschland und sieh dir die angezeigte FRITZ!OS-Version an.


----------



## GEChun (9. April 2016)

Ich telefoniere mit einer Fritz Fone App über die 7390, ohne die App und nur WLANan geht das nicht.
Um jemanden Anzurufen via Festnetz muss ich die App starten, Anrufe werden aber automatisch von der Fritzbox auf das Handy geschickt. Sofern es in Reichweite ist.

Ich hab Firmware Version 6.30 laut Zack.

Habe aber jetzt eine andere Vermutung, da ja 13,000Mbit/s = 1,630 Mbyte/s sind.
Wurde ich wahrscheinlich von meinen 16-17,0000Mbit/s einfach nur gedrosselt.
Es ist ja eigentlich auch nur ein DSL 16.000 Vertrag...

Aber das ist jetzt wie gesagt auch nur eine Vermutung!...


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. April 2016)

Die Leitung wird nicht gedrosselt, sondern hat jetzt durch wohl äußere Einflüsse oder deine FritzBox einen anderen Sync Wert. Da der aber noch im Rahmen liegt, macht da auch keiner was dran.


----------



## FTTH (9. April 2016)

@GEChun Probier mal das hier: Telnet reaktivieren bei FRITZ!OS 6.3  – thomasheinz.net


----------



## GEChun (11. April 2016)

Danke für die Tipps, aber ich denk da geht nichts mehr...
Ziehe eh in einem Jahr um vielleicht krieg ich dann ja ne DSL 50.000ner.


----------



## FTTH (11. April 2016)

Da geht noch was. Man darf nur nicht sofort aufgeben.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (12. April 2016)

Das du bei 1&1 mit der Zeit schlechtere Verbindung hast ist eigentlich ein gängiges Problem, weshalb in deren Verträgen absichtlich bis zu 16Mbit steht -
kleines Beispiel ein Nachbar bestellt bei dem Anbieter von dem 1&1 die Leitung mietet einen Internetanschluss - die Bandbreite vom nächsten Verteiler wäre aber zu gering für euch beide,
dann wird der Leitungseigner seinen Kunden auf den schnelleren und die auf den langsameren Strang klemmen -

ich selber bin deshalb Telekom Business kunde mit garantierter Entstörung - kostet auch nur 10€ mehr mehr im Monat als die Konkurrenz und dafür bin ich jetzt der Bevorzugte


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. April 2016)

mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Das du bei 1&1 mit der Zeit schlechtere Verbindung hast ist eigentlich ein gängiges Problem, weshalb in deren Verträgen absichtlich bis zu 16Mbit steht -
> kleines Beispiel ein Nachbar bestellt bei dem Anbieter von dem 1&1 die Leitung mietet einen Internetanschluss - die Bandbreite vom nächsten Verteiler wäre aber zu gering für euch beide,
> dann wird der Leitungseigner seinen Kunden auf den schnelleren und die auf den langsameren Strang klemmen -
> 
> ich selber bin deshalb Telekom Business kunde mit garantierter Entstörung - kostet auch nur 10€ mehr mehr im Monat als die Konkurrenz und dafür bin ich jetzt der Bevorzugte




so viel Halbwissen bzw. Unwissen tut schon weh...


----------



## GEChun (19. April 2016)

Ich bin nicht bei der Telekom, da die Telekom mir versprochen hat das bei mir VDSL 50.000 gehen würde und sie es anbietet.
Allerdings konnte der Telekom Techniker der mir das Ergebnis bestätigen sollte, die versprochene Leistung nicht nachweisen.

Und bei einem Unternehmen, was mir dinge Verspricht die dann aber nicht gehalten werden können will ich kein Kunde sein. 
Auch nicht wenn ich dafür mehr Bezahlen muss!


----------



## koffeinjunkie (19. April 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich spezielle Drosselungstechniken?

Bspw. bei Hostern habe ich mal bemerkt das wenn man mit einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit runterlädt, die Zeit sagen wir 25Min bis zum Ende angezeigt wird, was normalerweise auch stimmen würde. Aber es gibt anscheinend eine Technik die dafür sorgt das die Daten mit dieser Geschwindigkeit verzögert geladen werden wie im Normalfall und die angegebene Zeit doppelt oder 3 Mal solange braucht. Auch hat es den Anschein das der Download in dem Moment stehen würde aber dann geht es doch nach paar Sekungen wieder weiter.


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. April 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht bei der Telekom, da die Telekom mir versprochen hat das bei mir VDSL 50.000 gehen würde und sie es anbietet.
> Allerdings konnte der Telekom Techniker der mir das Ergebnis bestätigen sollte, die versprochene Leistung nicht nachweisen.
> 
> Und bei einem Unternehmen, was mir dinge Verspricht die dann aber nicht gehalten werden können will ich kein Kunde sein.
> Auch nicht wenn ich dafür mehr Bezahlen muss!



und was konnte er nachweisen?


----------



## GEChun (20. April 2016)

Er wollte bei mir Messen, meinte dann das würde nicht an meiner Büchse gehen.
Er müsste an den Hauptanschluss meiner Vermieterin.

Dort meinte er dann dass er auch an diesem Anschluss nicht messen könnte und er das Gerät kurz austauschen müsse.
Nach dem er vom Auto wieder da war, meinte er er müsste näher an den Anschluss daran und wollte zum Nachbar... 

Beim Nachbar dann angekommen, ist er wieder ins Gebäude rein und hat sich vor die Telefonbüchse gestellt und nichts gemacht... 
Bis er dann so nach ca. 3-4 min nichts tuend sagte... Mein Gerät ist kaputt ich kann hier nicht messen..... 

Dann hab ich das ganze von 1&1 machen lassen, ein neuer Techniker kam und der konnte bei mir feststellen das DSL 16.000 anliegt, ob der auch von der Telekom war, keine Ahnung...!


----------



## mrfloppy (20. April 2016)

Was denkst du von wem er denn war ? Denkst denn das so ein Saftladen wie 1&1 eigene Techniker hat ? Oder was glaubst du wieso 1&1 Anschlüsse bald zum Nulltarif verramscht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (20. April 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Was denkst du von wem er denn war ? Denkst denn das so ein Saftladen wie 1&1 eigene Techniker hat ? Oder was glaubst du wieso 1&1 Anschlüsse bald zum Nulltarif verramscht?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Also ich sehe hier keinen Grund zum wütend werden...

Ist ja wohl offensichtlich warum ich nach der Aktion nicht zur Telekom bin.
Zudem mir bei der zweiten Messung wirklich nur 16.000 bestätigt wurden und die Telekom mir definitiv einen 50.000ner Vertrag für mehr Geld anbieten wollte...

Ich denke die Internet Anbieter, bekleckern sich da alle nicht mit Ruhm!


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. April 2016)

Schon mal überlegt ob die 50k nicht woanders herkommen und somit wirklich bei dir ankommen?  Mehr Leistung, mehr Geld. Der Outdoor-DSLAM baut sich nicht kostenfrei von alleine 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (21. April 2016)

So weit stecke ich da nicht im Detail..

Aber es lohnt sich wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr, da eh ein Umzug auf kurz oder lang ansteht...


----------



## mrfloppy (21. April 2016)

Ich sehe niemanden der "wütend" geworden ist [emoji846]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (22. April 2016)

Hat sich schon aggresiv gelesen!


----------



## FTTH (6. Mai 2016)

Der Techniker kann nicht messen, was bestellbar ist! Du kannst auf DSL, VDSL und LTE Verfügbarkeit | Telekom testen.


----------



## JoinRise (6. Mai 2016)

Was die Lieben Techniker *Rosa Riesen* sagen ist nicht immer Richtig / weg führend , Fakt ist ganz einfach , in deinen Vertrag steh bis 16.000 ,und niemals das du die garantiert bekommst , ich Weiß das es ärgerlich ist , aber grad im dem Bereich ist viel Bewegung wegen netzumbau , Breitband offensive beim Rosa Riesen 


P.s Die Techniker Messen das was WIRKLICH ankommt beim Endkunde , was bestellbar ist und was man am Ende bekommt bei *Normalen Dsl* steht in den Sternen 

P.P.S Außer den T Kom Techniker darf niemand an den Leitung / Hvz / Kvz /Apl darf niemand rum werkeln


----------

